# Trying for a baby



## Zara roe (Sep 28, 2017)

Hello everyone I am new to this been looking for a while now somewhere to talk about the struggles of type 1 I have been with my partner 5 years Been trying for a baby for the pass 4 years and nothing is happening I just don't know where to go or what to do what help is out there putting a lot of stress on our relationship I find it hard to tell people any advice will be much appreciated thanks Zara and Luke x


----------



## trophywench (Sep 28, 2017)

Hi Zara - is it yourself or Luke who has diabetes? - and do you have the same GP? - cos this happens with or without diabetes - and all couples can get help now  when they are having difficulty starting a family.

But - you actually have to go and ASK for help - they can't give it you if they don't know, can they?  For ladies with diabetes - the NHS can give pre-conception advice as there are extra things the ladies need to do - and in that case we would ask our Diabetes Consultant or Specialist Nurse to arrange it.


----------

